# question re: bed bugs and pigeons



## salandsimone (Feb 22, 2008)

A derisive letter to the editor appeared in a weekly paper blaming pigeons for the infiltration of bed bugs because, the writer says, the bugs are carried in their wings and get into structures/houses where they are nesting. This doesn't sound right to me but I was wondering if anyone knows about this. I have been volunteering at a wildlife centre for a short while and have not noticed bed bugs on the pigeons. I plan on writing a response to this jerk's letter but want to have my facts straight. Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I read about a couple in Germany that kept getting bites on their bodies while they were sleeping...it was determined the bugs were coming from birds roosting in the attic. I seem to remember that the birds were Starlings and the bites were from lice. The article called them bedbugs because the people were bitten while they were sleeping in their bed. I read the article several years ago on line. I suspect that is where the Ritter got his/her information.
I have never heard of Pigeons having bedbugs nor any bird for that matter.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.valentbiosciences.com/environmental_science_division/bed_bugs.asp

It seems there is a "pigeon bed bug" .. scientific name .. Cimex columbarius

Still, I think this idea of pigeons being responsible for bed bug infestations is pretty lame and far fetched .. JMO ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.valentbiosciences.com/environmental_science_division/bed_bugs.asp
> 
> It seems there is a "pigeon bed bug" .. scientific name .. Cimex columbarius
> 
> ...


This sounds familar. I think that is the name of the bug that was on the Starlings in the article I read.
I think the whole thing is pretty lame too. Flukes do happen.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I recall a thread or two here regarding pidgies with severe infestations of some sort of lice that did enter the person's home..caused a bit of trouble with the neighbors as the birds were blamed for contaminating the building. I thought that normally the bugs don't bite the humans, but it would be annoying (at the least) to have your home crawling with mites or other little beasts.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I recall a thread or two here regarding pidgies with severe infestations of some sort of lice that did enter the person's home..caused a bit of trouble with the neighbors as the birds were blamed for contaminating the building. I thought that normally the bugs don't bite the humans, but it would be annoying (at the least) to have your home crawling with mites or other little beasts.


They bite me.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> They bite me.


that proves what we have long suspected, Charis..you are a bird brain!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Charis said:


> They bite me.


Hey......even bugs enjoy sweets!!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Hey......even bugs enjoy sweets!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> Hey......even bugs enjoy sweets!!!


Thanks?


----------



## salandsimone (Feb 22, 2008)

*bed bugs and pigeons*

Hi, thanks for the replies. I did a bit of research and it seems bed bugs like birds and bats as much as they like humans (they eat the blood of animals), but the species that prefers the blood of birds & bats is different that the one that prefers feasting on human blood. The increase in bed bugs is caused by more international travel (they get in suitcases etc) and a DDT ban which virtually wiped them out in the past, not the piggies!


----------

